# Line braiding?



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Check with Custom Splice. They have all kinds of products and will do custom work. www.customsplice.com


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

If you mean splicing, it's pretty easy to do.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here’s my bible when comes to knots, splices, etc in every situation. It ‘s a small book meant to be in every seaman’s Seanad, copyright 1945...

HANDBOOK OF KNOTS by Raoul Graumont
Cornell Maritime Press

I imagine you can find a used copy on Amazon for small money. I was able to teach myself every splice I needed to know for all of my boats over the years...

Hope this helps


----------



## crazybeard (Jun 20, 2014)

I read up on in a few years back, I think I'd need a tool for it and then of course the time. Last time the guy charged $20 cash which I thought was very fair and being that I don't have much spare time with everything I have going on, I'm hoping I could find someone else that would do it reasonably for this one thing. I should have just kept the anchor setup from my dolphin when I sold it, but I guess I was too generous in getting rid of stuff.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

I was a boatswain mate in the Navy so it is easy for me to say but line splicing is really very easy until you get to the braided lines, but if you have the time and tools braided line is simple also


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Try West Marine... I have seen guys in the main FTL store doing it in the back benches behind the bulk line.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

PeteS said:


> I was a boatswain mate in the Navy so it is easy for me to say but line splicing is really very easy until you get to the braided lines, but if you have the time and tools braided line is simple also


Especially fun when you get to solid core double braid!


----------



## crazybeard (Jun 20, 2014)

krash said:


> Try West Marine... I have seen guys in the main FTL store doing it in the back benches behind the bulk line.


Thanks for the idea. Unfortunately that's actually where the guy I knew was, at the WM in Ft Myers. He's not there and the guys there said no one at the other stores do it either. Maybe I'll post a gig on cragislist or FB marine group now that I think of it...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So just wondering, is stitched loops a thing in the marine world? A lot of our life safety ropes now come with a bight stitched in and covered with shrink tubing. It sounds crazy, but the rope is just side by side and literally stitched with a large sewing machine. Its supposedly super reliable and less strength loss then a knot.


----------



## crazybeard (Jun 20, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> So just wondering, is stitched loops a thing in the marine world? A lot of our life safety ropes now come with a bight stitched in and covered with shrink tubing. It sounds crazy, but the rope is just side by side and literally stitched with a large sewing machine. Its supposedly super reliable and less strength loss then a knot.


I've seen a couple things like that but not in the marine world. Doesn't mean they don't exist as I am no pro. I would be a bit concerned though. Depending on the setup you're wanting a few thousand lbs or more of holding strength. What are they rated for in your scenario?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ours have a 15 to 1 safety factor assuming each guy is 300lbs with gear. So minimum breaking strength is 4500lbs.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you have to have the rope work done... I'd make a point of checking out older, established marine hardware stores to see it any of them can provide a referral. Another good possibility are boat yards that cater to do-it-yourself boaters (sailboats and such) since there are always skilled guys in and out of those kinds of places that will do almost any kind of salty craft work to generate a bit of income... 

Good luck - those are the kind of places I was able to find different services at - before I was forced to learn them myself - all those years ago...


----------

